# H. Upmann (Cuba) Sir Winston Cigar Review - Best Churchill



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The wrapper had small veins and tight seams. Draw and construction were excellent. The first third was somewhat strong, but then it evened out into...

Read the full review here: H. Upmann (Cuba) Sir Winston Cigar Review - Best Churchill


----------

